
The Slime Mole Is As Good an Economic Model as Any - chrismealy
https://medium.com/@katierosepipkin/the-slime-mold-is-as-good-an-economic-model-as-any-ebec4062acd7
======
kseistrup
Somebody, please correct the title from “slime mole” to “slime mold”.

